# Can I root in Ubuntu?



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

I am ordering a droid razr online from ebay, and plan on rooting it. Right now I only can find how to root it on windows. I currently only have Ubuntu, are there directions for me on how to root it on ubuntu?


----------



## sirphobos (Oct 3, 2011)

Just set up the android sdk, change your bash.rc to reflect a path variable to adb, and yes, you can.


----------



## wildland (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep. Just did it. I'll give you a more detailed write up when I get back to a computer, but rest assured it's doable...

Edit:
Ok, a bit more info. I used the script detailed in this thread, though I ended up just manually completed each step the thread would do rather than running the script (kept getting errors and needed to see what was the matter). As detailed in this post I needed to call the su binary on one line in order to have permission to complete one of the commands (you'll know the one because it'll fail).

The other problem I ran into was that the adb application shipped with the script (and indeed the one from the android sdk) is a 32bit application which won't run in 64bit linux without the 32 bit libraries, so I had to "apt-get install ia32-libs" - did the trick...


----------

